# Lucky Jeremy!



## KenOC

For those who are fans of the pianist Jeremy Denk (and I'm one), please hoist a brew to his being richer by $625,000 today -- he got one of those Macarthur Foundation Genius Grants.

http://abcnews.go.com/US/wireStory/list-2013-genius-grant-recipients-20364899


----------

